# Heading south in an hr or so to get rust free truck. what dealer ships



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Truck got totalled Monday. Heading south with family to find rust free truck tonight. Mostly looking for 2001 to 2006 Chevy gmc crew 4x4. I was thinking some place in Kentucky? Is there a place called kuns or something in Ohio that gets rust free trucks. Gonna pack now. Looking for info about dealerships that specialize in truck. Names,address and States. Leaving grand rapids mi. Hughes thanks. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. Wife 3 kids and the dog. Road trip. Plow site rules.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Look up a zip code down south. Cars.com, put in the zip and start searching. Lots of web sites to choose from
Good luck.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Ya, whatever. Good luck to you finding a truck on a whim. A person like you would be better off keeping your money in your pocket and going to work for someone else.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I called dozens of car dealerships down south. I found very little. Prices are super high for older nice trucks they do have. So for now I am just gonna keep looking in mi. Looking for quad cab 4x4 1500 Chevy GMC 2001 2006 . Seems all I can find is newer ones. All the dealers wanna sell 20000 trucks. I am just looking to cart kids around and do landscaping around house. I am not in the snow business. I have 98 totally rusted dodge. It leave a trail of rust. And a king quad for my driveway. I love plowing snow around the house. Plow site rules.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I would you let your kids do that with out a helmet


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't know what price range you are looking for but I found a 2005 in Michigan. Looks like it is loaded.
http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/invent...ection=undefined#listing=122476417_isFeatured


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Go to Google, ask for craigslist national search. Punch in what you are looking for-will give you a good idea on price and availability. Dealers don't carry much 5 yrs or older. Can't get the mark up they want. Most don't even keep trades 5 yrs or older.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

Pretty sure GM doesn't make a quad cab :laughing:


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

be aware of flood trucks...going to be a lot of them showing up...finding down south a lot of scams on craigslist...Mississippi had the best deals in oct


----------



## Casper1 (Jan 29, 2016)

I buy trucks down south every couple of years. I am a fan of the Dallas Ft Worth area. Lots of people use them as grocery getters so they're not worked too hard. Also, the climate is much dryer than some of the regions along the Gulf. Salt air is just as hard, if not harder on vehicles than road salt.

If you don't mind white, I'd bet there are a ton of oil industry trucks sitting on lots.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

What did you end up getting?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Texas, AZ, NM and SoCal are good places to look.


----------



## JAJA (Dec 15, 2013)

AZ lots of sand and small rocks blowing around


----------

